# UPDATE, Boomer has a new family. Boomer needs a new home--5 YO in Canada



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Poor Boomer.  
Bumping up for his new home.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope he/she gets a home. I maybe wouldn't post their contact info publicly though, rather I would ask people to pm you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> I hope he/she gets a home. I maybe wouldn't post their contact info publicly though, rather I would ask people to pm you.


The Facebook OP asked people to spread the information around widely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Outwest, there are Golden Retriever Rescues in Canada-

I sent an email to the person listed above with the Rescue Info.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got a reply from the person, she has had a lot of interest in him. 

Sounds like she has found a home for him, she said she would be updating her FB page and his status.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*UPDATE-Boomer has his family*

https://www.facebook.com/AWalkintheParkPetCare


*BOOMER UPDATE:*
I am thrilled to report that Boomer met my clients today and it went even better than anticipated. Boomer has a wonderful temperment and it's plain to see that he was dearly loved by his first family. 
Boomer will stay with my clients for the weekend so everyone can get to know each other a little better. If he is happy he will stay. There will be an adjustment period, as there always is, but I'm confident that Boomer has found the right home.
Thank you again to everyone who shared in this happy ending!


*Today's update: Boomer had his first night in his new home and is doing fantastically. *


----------

